# Adios Ole Faithful



## Ranger Ray (Mar 2, 2003)

It was time for our annual fall brookie trip. A late cancellation of our trip arrangements, left us scrambling. Everywhere we called was booked. Luckily, we called just at the right time to one place, as they had a cancellation.

We arrived at the gateway. See the Mackinaw bridge? We couldn't either. LOL.









We arrive to find beautiful weather for fishing, that would hold for the next several days. The colors where a week from peak, but still nice:



















The fish were cooperating, and had a couple nice dinners of brook trout.
The only thing that would go wrong, is ole faithful is gone. A 5' ultralight trout rod, I had custom built, with a very nice reel on it. Left it at a fishing spot, and realized fairly fast, my mistake. Maybe we were gone 20 minutes. Someone had made off with it, within that time. I loved that rod. Hopefully, it serves the thief as well as me. "Adieu, adieu, parting is such sweet sorrow." Oh well, guess I better get busy looking for a rod blank, for the next trout slayer.

At least we could see the bridge on our way home.


----------



## sgc (Oct 21, 2007)

Bridge was clear as a bell at 10:30 am yesterday and so was US 2, but I was curious why they had the high wind advisory. Didnt seem like much wind.


----------



## Rasputin (Jan 13, 2009)

Bummer about the rod. Tough breaking in a new one.


----------



## PunyTrout (Mar 23, 2007)

Ranger Ray said:


> " Oh well, guess I better get busy looking for a rod blank, for the next trout slayer.


I have a bunch of rods. I should probably pass a few on to new owners. You might be interested in one or two of them. I thought about this thread today and decided to fish with a vintage Golden Sabre ultralight. It's been pretty nice for flinging bait on the smaller streams the last couple of days.











Sorry you lost your rod. Hopefully you'll find a suitable replacement.


----------

